# Help identifying worm



## Andrew Butler (25 Oct 2018)

I'm not quite sure what this is in my aquarium so hopefully someone will be able to help despite the awful pictures.
They're around 30mm long; white but with a redish tinge to them and a bit of an upper body.
The video might give someone a better idea also which is the google link below.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/u3MYVDhVCHmeUoH3A

Any help appreciated
Andrew


----------



## dw1305 (25 Oct 2018)

Hi all,
I've never seen anything quite the same, but the serpentine swimming is what leeches do, so I assume that it is a leech of some kind.

It looks almost elver like on the video, but the first photo seems to show it flattened dorso-ventrally, which is more worm like. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Andrew Butler (25 Oct 2018)

thanks @dw1305.
Assuming they are leech what would you recommend? There are only dwarf ottos in the aquarium aside from the shrimp.
I did suck a few out but there are still more, how do you come to get them in the aquarium?

Andrew


----------



## Edvet (25 Oct 2018)

flattening might be a photo effect ( long exposure)


----------



## Andrew Butler (25 Oct 2018)

Edvet said:


> flattening might be a photo effect ( long exposure)


I assume you mean in the photos I took; they just move so bloody fast and that's why I *tried* to film them instead.
In real life they do seem to have a slightly enlarged upper than the 'tail' if that's the way to describe it?!


----------



## Edvet (25 Oct 2018)

They swim like leeches


----------



## Andrew Butler (25 Oct 2018)

I see what you both mean but they don't seem to have what a typical leeches mouth looks like; with the enlarged mouth.


----------



## dw1305 (25 Oct 2018)

Hi all, 





Andrew Butler said:


> what a typical leeches mouth looks like; with the enlarged mouth.


Most of the leeches you get in aquariums aren't fish feeding, they mainly eat invertebrates and I think particularly snails. 

This means they don't have an obvious sucker type mouth, but a narrow head for poking into snail shells etc.





Andrew Butler said:


> I did suck a few out but there are still more


If you have them in a container and they move along the sides via looping? They are definitely leeches.

I usually have some in the tanks, they don't bother the fish, but will eat fish eggs etc.  They aren't as strongly attracted to meat etc in the way Planaria are, so baiting at night is less successful. 

I use a bit of flat rock or a rounded pebble, and just take it out every couple of days (during lights on) and then wash them off under the hot tap. They will congregate uder the flat rock, and at the junction of rock and substrate on pebbles etc.

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (25 Oct 2018)

Edvet said:


> They swim like leeches


----------



## Andrew Butler (25 Oct 2018)

dw1305 said:


> have them in a container and they move along the sides via looping


I didn't think to put them in a container just sent them down my drain hose, will try and get some caught and have a closer inspection.


----------



## Edvet (25 Oct 2018)

Put them on your hand and see if they bite


----------



## Andrew Butler (25 Oct 2018)

Edvet said:


> Put them on your hand and see if they bite


Message me your address and I'll get one sent over for you to try as it was your idea.


----------



## dw1305 (25 Oct 2018)

Hi all,





Andrew Butler said:


> Message me your address and I'll get one sent over for you to try as it was your idea.


No fun in that,  Ed is a vet, so he is used to being bitten by exotic animals.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edvet (25 Oct 2018)

or kicked, or pushed, or excremented on


----------



## Andrew Butler (26 Oct 2018)

Update then @Edvet and @dw1305 ............
I managed to net a few out earlier; not so sure they were as big as one I saw yesterday.
I got them in a plastic container and only the eye can see things over my camera skills combined with using my phone!
They seem to have a red hue to them I didn't notice so much before.
I tried to take a video but it's not great, I don't think they are looping along the wall of the container.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/JqEMDdYbgDp2Qdm18


----------



## dw1305 (26 Oct 2018)

Hi all, 





Andrew Butler said:


> I tried to take a video but it's not great,


They look much more worm like on that one, so I think we can say that they aren't leeches. 

Not sure at all after that.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edvet (26 Oct 2018)

Looks like a roundworm, i would guess harmless. Just a accidental finding. Most worms spread through eggs, and parasitic worms would want to live in their host or they will die.


----------



## Andrew Butler (26 Oct 2018)

I've got some diamond tetra that I'm wanting to move while I re-scape my 900 so I might put the in there and see if they devour them; good move?


----------



## Edvet (27 Oct 2018)

Can''t see it doing harm to the fish.


----------

